# Steel City Invitational - Hobby Shop Vs Hobby Shop on the track!



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Steel City Hobbies would like to start the 1st annual Hobby Shop Invitational R/C Race to be kicked off in style at Heinz Field. 

This is just in concept form, but we are thinking about inviting most area large Hobby Shops to compete in some R/C racing action at Heinz Field on August 1st. Already, SCH will be hosting R/C Drag Racing, and on-road racing, drifting, etc. (There is a scheduled REAL Drag Race and car show at Heinz Field that day) 
This may be the perfect opportunity to start such an invitational to invoke more interest in R/C. SCH will get a Kick Butt Trophy Cup (similar to the Stanley Cup, but smaller) where every year the overall shop winner will take it back to their shop to proudly display. Every year the winning shop name will go onto the cup as it will be passed around for years to come. 

I was thinking of a "triathlon-style" R/C race to compete for the cup:
Touring Car
Drifting
Drag Racing

Thoughts? Comments? Please post here.

- [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Clearance Clarence*

Steel City Hobbies has clearance to be at Heinz Field for that day with performances in Drag Racing, Drifting and other R/C activity. 

Since this is in concept form, after we collect our thoughts and ideas, I will then submit the "plan" to Heinz Field officials to make sure we have the propper athority and resources for such an event. 

M


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I have had some response via email on this topic. We are concentrating strongly on opening up our new R/C shop in Washington PA, but we will continue to develop this concept as well. Keep any ideas, comments and suggestions coming but do not be afraid to post here as well.
M


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm all for it. Hopefully I'll have my touring car ready by then (once the new store opens up and I can buy one!)

How about a race like in Revenge of the Nerds, where after each lap the driver has to chug an Iron?

heh


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

One idea would be to have a top speed contest.Straight line with radar to check speed.
9 times out of 10,a new person asking me questions about my cars,the first question is "how fast does it go"?

Besides,I think my new 1/8th scale will blow anyone away.(yes,that is a challenge).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Great idea about the Fastest car!!! And the Cleveland rival too!
Keep em' coming as these are all terrific. Glitcher, I think Allen Stephens said he has the fastest "dragster" car in town... can you take him? lol :devil: 

Mike


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Well,I have a brand new "Dragmaster" Funny car kit,I was going to sell it but maybe I'll slap about 15 Litho cells and a brushless in it.

Tell "Big Al" to bring it on! :dude:

Might need some SCH stickers for it though.That will really make it fast!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Bring it on! Everyone should dig out their dragsters, as this is the perfect opportunity to use them! If all goes well, we will make this an annual event. Allen is really talking up his 2 new Dragsters bought from SCH... So I guess he is the guy to beat? :freak: 

Good luck to everyone anyway! I need to get something myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Big Al should run his car,not his mouth. :devil:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Um... No comment! LOL :lol:


----------



## RacerXAX (Feb 23, 2004)

*Drag Racing*

Whats this about drag racing?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Refer to the R/C Drag Race - SCH thread for details.


----------



## RacerXAX (Feb 23, 2004)

*Top Shop?*

This sounds like a terrific R/C event. I hear AB Charles and others are going for the title! Is Steel City Hobbies going to take it all?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I would like to see some sort of friendly race rival between the Local Hobby Shops and this could be the perfect "thing" to pull "us" together. AB Charles, Hobby City and HobbyTown have all said they are going to be there to compete. I hope other shops get involved as they are all invited. I have personally sent out invitations and only have heard back from 2 so far. So get on your hobby shop to come down and sign up! ANYONE can race, and ANY shop can race as well. IF there were some sort of "cup", it would most likely have to stick to the "Steel City"... unless there is a promise to compete again next year. So many possibilities! It is great we live in a free land!

Mike 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

glitcher said:


> One idea would be to have a top speed contest.Straight line with radar to check speed.
> 9 times out of 10,a new person asking me questions about my cars,the first question is "how fast does it go"?
> 
> Besides,I think my new 1/8th scale will blow anyone away.(yes,that is a challenge).


Becareful! I Have yet to see a gas car beat and electric for all out top speed yet! Kent Claussen and a few others have proved it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who stopped by Heinz Field! It was a fun day despite a few glitches in our new 'tree'. You can take a look at a few pictures on the website.


----------

